# Hanf und Tigernüsse Haltbarkeit



## MetalMen (27. April 2009)

Hi ihr Karpfenspezis!!

Ich hab per Suche irgendwie nicht so wirklich was gefunden...

Ich gehöre eigentlich mehr der Raubfischfraktion an, aber möchte dieses Jahr auch den ein oder anderen Angriff auf unsere Wasserschweine machen....dabei lässts sich besser für die Uni lernen als bei Spinnfischen 

Da ich nicht so auf riesige Futterorgien stehe und deshalb immer nur direkt beim Angeln anfüttern will, stellt sich mir die Frage, wie lange eigentlich Tigernüsse und Hanf im fertigen Zustand haltbar sind??
Wenn man alles schön mit Wasser bedeckt in Gläsern aufbewahrt, sollten es doch bestimmt 2-3 Wochen sein, oder?

Die Tigernüsse werden auch nur an nem Teich gefischt, wo ständig von Karpfenanglern damit gefüttert wird und sie die kleinen Nüsse kennen. Ansonsten ist es ja eher schwer was damit zu fangen oder irre ich?

Ich Danke schon mal für jede Antwort!!


----------



## gringo92 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hanf und Tigernüsse Haltbarkeit*

du könntes sie dir einkochen hab ich auch schon gemacht , macht man genauso wie marmelade. nimmst dir ein topf. unten reni nen tuch legen damit die gläser nicht aufspringen und dann die tigernüsse mit wasser in ein glas und ca. 30-40mins kochen. dann kannstu bei deinen sessions jeweils ein glas mitnehmen und das füttern (geöfnet sind sie nicht mehr haltbar) andere alternative.
du nimmst dir einen eimer füllst da deine partikel rein und nach dem aufkochen lässt du sie dort vor sich hin gammeln , das KANN die fängikeit sogar noch erhöhen  .


----------



## Siermann (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hanf und Tigernüsse Haltbarkeit*

@ gringo: Du kannst doch z.B deinen Mais (du sprachst von Partikel)  nicht 2 Wochen dan noch stehen lassen ,  der  gegorene Mais schadet dem >Gewässer erheblich , ich lasse meinen Mais ,Hanf , Tigernüsse(alle Partikel) max.3 tage nach dem qellen im Eimer , das ist aber das höchste der gefühle!!!!!!!!würde ich  jedenfalls sagen
tim


----------



## gringo92 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hanf und Tigernüsse Haltbarkeit*

also ich persönlich fische auch nicht mit gegorenen mais , kenne aber sehr viele leute die das so machen .

die füllen sich anfang der saison ne regentonne auf und fischen mit dem inhalt das ganze jahr  .

in nem 1ha teich würd ich davon auch keine 2kilo schimmel mais reinschmeisen aber in größeren gewässern sehe ich da keine probleme.


----------



## MetalMen (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hanf und Tigernüsse Haltbarkeit*

Ne also wenn dat Zeug so sehr gärt dann mach ich mir das immer frisch vorher


----------



## Siermann (27. April 2009)

*AW: Hanf und Tigernüsse Haltbarkeit*

Jenau so ist es , und da kiannste dir sicher sein das du weder den Karpfen noch dem Gewässer schadest!
mrg
tIm


----------



## j4ni (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hanf und Tigernüsse Haltbarkeit*

Moin,
unter Wasser bildet sich kein Schimmel...solange die Partikel bedeckt sind ist alles tutti.Aber für die Uni lernen beim Fischen...ach das hab ich mir auch schon soo oft vorgenommen  Nicht, dass es in der Theorie nicht möglich wäre, ABER....

Apropos ABER: Wie zur Hölle schadet gegorener Mais einem Gewässer erheblich (ich klammere bewußt aus, dass jedwedige Einbringung von irgendetwas durch den Menschen einen wie auch immer definierten Schaden am Gewässer verursacht oder zumindest verursachen kann) und zwar so erheblich, dass es gleich so viele Ausrufezeichen verursacht? 
Ich habe meine Karpfen bzw Angelliteratur leider nicht in Hannover, bin mir aber fast sicher, dass sowohl Wulf P. als auch Kai S. in Ihren Büchern den Einsatz von gegorenem oder vergorenem Mais empfehlen. Was nun nicht heißt, dass es dadurch weniger schädlich sein sollte wenn es denn schädlich ist oder, dass es dadurch wahr wird. Es soll lediglich die Nummer von "ich hab mal gehört, dass einer gehört hat...." weg führen und zu einer eingermassen gesicherten Grundlage führen [Wobei ich Angelliteratur hier nicht zwingend als Ausschlaggebend bezeichnen will, ich bin mir bei den beiden nur so aus dem Kopf relativ sicher]
Ich könnte auch anmerken, dass ich Angler kenne, die beim Anblick eines konvex gebogenen Deckel des Partikeleimers anfangen zu sabbern. Sicherheitshalber würde ich dann noch sagen, dass diese Angler nun schon einige Dekaden auf dem anglerischen Buckel haben etcpp - bringt aber keinen weiter, daher lasse ich es..
Ach ich bin mir sicher, dass sich von Hutchi auch "was" zu dem Thema finden lassen wird 

Achso: Wenn du frische Tigers und Mais benutzt findest du allerdings zumindest mehr (theoretische) Zeit zum Lernen - wäre dann ja in deinem Sinne, oder?


----------



## bsb carp (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Hanf und Tigernüsse Haltbarkeit*

So so ich gebe mal mein wissen dazu!
Ich fütter meine Patikel die über den Winter in einem 200l Fass 
Fertig gequollen sind! Nach dem füttern im Frühjahr wird die stelle kontrolliert per u.kamera! Und es liegt nicht ein Stück mehr am platz! Außerdem fange ich auf dem Platz mehr und größere Fische als mit frischem mix!!


----------

